# “MYO” and “MYO Belt” Headlamps RECALL



## Unforgiven (Sep 18, 2008)

I didn't see this posted yet, know a lot of CPF'ers have them and wanted to get the word out on it.

“MYO” and “MYO Belt” Headlamps

"If this has already been posted, we'll merge the threads"


----------



## chris_m (Sep 18, 2008)

So the problem is sparking and melting and the solution is a new warning label? Can anybody explain why a problem with the cable might happen only with rechargeables?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 18, 2008)

I was puzzled that the CPSC did not specify what type of rechargeable batteries were causing the problem, so I clicked on the Petzl link given there, rather expecting to read about people having used Li-Ions and the problem being to do with excess voltage.

But it wasn't that. The warning applies to _ALL_ rechargeables, including NiMH. I can't think offhand of any application where Alkaline cells would be OK but NiMH would not, so I'm a bit perplexed by this.


----------



## hopkins (Sep 18, 2008)

Petzl's safety idea is that alkaline batteries cannot supply the short circuit
current needed to the wires to melt/burn/ignite flames while rechargeable NimH batteries can. From Petzl web site. 

The cable on my old blue model Myo Xp developed an open circuit at the point
it comes out of the headlamp hole-(hinge area) probably due to me tilting 
the lamp hinge up and down for hours on end after I bought it. (just to see if the cable would fatigue and fail).

It did.
*note: outer black insulation contains a red wire and a black wire.*

Doing a repair I found that the cables are the kind with dozens of very fine
wire filiments twisted into a bundle and enclosed inside plastic insulation -duh!
Anyway the insulation had also failed due to my mechanical abuse and a few
of the fine wire filiments were poking out of the red wire. The black wires
insulation had not failed yet but I could tell that the wire cable inside was mostly parted.
So a short circuit was a real possibilty if the black insulation had also opened.

I have and will still use rechargeable NimH batteries because my repair
allows me to see the insulated wires going into the headlamp without being
concealed by the outer insulation of the original Petzl cable. If another
failure happens it'll be obvious at the point the wires go into the hole.
click on pic to see larger.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## hopkins (Sep 18, 2008)

Anytime. 
Is someone up to the task of safely conducting a short circuit test 'shootout'
between 3 AA alkalines and 3 AA NimH batteries, with maybe a foot of similiar cable,
with the far ends frayed to recreate the kind of short Petzl is worried about.
I would strongly warn CPF'ers not to try this unless you use some kind of blast shield like the MythBusters have...
...and maybe poke the frayed wires together with a stick from the safety of the shield...and do it outside due to the real possibility of toxic smoke!

Have a camera to record the results please.


----------



## slvoid (Sep 19, 2008)

Stupidest recall ever...

So the thing can short out. Instead of recalling the headlamps and perhaps engineering a headlamp that can't short out, you get a WARNING LABEL to address the problem of rechargeables causing a burn hazard...


----------



## chris_m (Sep 19, 2008)

Ah, that makes sense about alkalines not being able to supply sufficient current to cause a problem. Don't know why I hadn't thought of that - apart from that I wasn't making the connection that the wiring had already failed to cause this problem.

If I owned one of these I would be returning it for a refund even if I'm only supposed to be putting a warning sticker on. If it's no longer suitable for use with NiMH cells, then it's no longer fit for purpose. I'm staggered that a fault which is initially caused by a failure in the wiring doesn't merit a proper recall to actually fix the fault.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree. They save maybe $0.0001 per unit by cheaping out on the wiring, and then just send out a sticker? Extraordinary.


----------



## Ralph_S (Sep 19, 2008)

hopkins said:


> ...
> The cable on my old blue model Myo Xp developed an open circuit at the point
> it comes out of the headlamp hole-(hinge area) probably due to me tilting
> the lamp hinge up and down for hours on end after I bought it. (just to see if the cable would fatigue and fail).
> ...



I wonder whether you happened to notice a spring wire in the cable. It feels as though there is some stiffening in the cable, which I guess would reduce vulnerability to bending, but not to the twisting that you applied. 
Thanks


----------



## Illum (Sep 19, 2008)

DM51 said:


> I agree. They save maybe $0.0001 per unit by cheaping out on the wiring, and then just send out a sticker? Extraordinary.



modding an existing design could consume capital and you would have to voluntarily ship in and out products...shipping will cost something no matter how small scale it is...and all this in and outs may become a liability to the end users who sent them in...supposed they missed one guy...then what?

Whoever designed the light obviously failed at their material science course and the ramification of the designer's flaws will have an extraordinary impact that concerns the reputation of the company

Sending labels out...is easy but irresponsible, especially since rechargeables are everywhere and many people on the forum [me included] uses rechargeables in electronics that says "alkalines only" because rechargeables will not leak. Eneloops [my favorite cell] will comfortably give 10 amps when shorted...I hate to think what that will be like when its standing on your head:shakehead


----------



## ltiu (Sep 19, 2008)

Energizer e2 Lithium (L91) can supply the current necessary for the problem too!


----------



## hopkins (Sep 19, 2008)

no extra core wire seen in the old blue Myo Xp


----------



## Changchung (Sep 23, 2008)

I just receive that message from Amazon;

We have recently learned that Petzl America (Clearfield, UT), in cooperation with the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), is issuing a safety alert for its MYO and MYO Belt Headlamps. Our records indicate that you have purchased one of the headlamps listed in this recall through the Amazon.com website and are therefore affected by this recall. 

The recall involves the MYO (battery pack attached to headband) and MYO BELT (remote battery pack attached via long electric cable) headlamps with the following model numbers: MYO (E26P), MYO-BLACK (E26PN), MYO 3 (E27P), MYO 3-BLACK (E27PN), MYO 5 (E28P), MYO 5-BLACK (E28PN), MYO BELT 3 (E29 P), MYO BELT 5 (E30 P), MYOLITE (E31 P), MYOLITE 3 (E32 P), MYOBELT SB5 (E33 P), MYO XP, BLUE (E83 P), MYO XP, GRAY (E83 P2), MYOBELT XP, BLUE (E84 P), and MYO XP BELT, GRAY (E84 P2). They were sold from February 2003 through August 2008 for between $40 and $80.

If the headlamp is used with rechargeable batteries, the cable connecting the battery pack to the lamp can spark, melt, or catch fire. 

Petzl is asking consumers to immediately stop using rechargeable batteries with the headlamps and contact Petzl to obtain a new warning label. Consumers can continue to use the headlamps with non-rechargeable batteries. For additional information, contact Petzl America toll-free at (877) 740-3826 between 8 a.m. and 5 p.m. MT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's Web site at www.petzl.com.

You may also find additional details about the recall in the CPSC bulletin at: www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08403.html.

If you purchased this item as a gift for someone, please notify the recipient immediately and provide them with the information in the CPSC bulletin concerning these safety issues.

We regret the inconvenience this recall has caused you but trust you will understand that the safety of our customers is our highest priority. 

I am using my headlamp with rechargables for a while without any problem yet...


----------



## Changchung (Sep 23, 2008)

I am going to do what hopkins do... Replace the wire and forget about any problem...

That is right, this recall dont resolve the problem, the wire can be broken any time... :thumbsdow


----------



## 276 (Sep 23, 2008)

I have never used rechargeable's with mine so i should be fine, but thats sucks!


----------



## hopkins (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone else think that this headlamp battery-cable melting/burning
danger could also apply to *all other brands of headlamps* (w/ cable
connected battery packs). Not just Petzl.

Can we expect Princeton Tech (Apex) and BlackDiamond (Icon) to announce
a ban on the use of rechargeable batteries to save themselves the hassle
of a lawsuit for injury.

--:candle:want to bet that the lithium pack for the Apex pro could really get the flames
going in a damaged/shorted cable. I picture dripping molten plastic onto my 
eyebrow..the horror!


----------



## slvoid (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah but unlike the other companies, petzl seems to have designed the product poorly as to allow the cables to fray and short.

As a mechanical engineer designing mechanisms that weigh hundreds of pounds into commercial spaces that hang above people's heads, it would be like me designing a faulty ceiling fixture and instead of a) recalling it and putting in a new one or b) designing it right in the first place, I issue a statement to all the GC's saying "hey, make sure you place tables under the fixtures and not seats, so it doesn't kill anyone, ok?"


----------



## hopkins (Sep 26, 2008)

slvoid said:


> Yeah but unlike the other companies, petzl seems to have designed the product poorly as to allow the cables to fray and short.
> "


You got that right Slvoid. Do you think its low quality cable * or *
the unique hinge in the Petzl headlamps putting on twisting stress.
No other brand of headlamp (I think) puts a cable to that kind of 
twisting fatigue.


----------



## f22shift (Oct 3, 2008)

wow, glad i caught this thread

edit:
http://en.petzl.com/petzl/LampesNews?News=222&Cadre=0
looks like they are addressing the issue. you just have to find the right packaging.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Nov 8, 2008)

For Canadians, the Mountain Equipment Co-op (MEC) stores and online should have updated versions of the Petzl Myo XP/Petzl Myo XP belt with a fuse so one can use NiMH AA's now as MEC pulled their older stock and replaced with these new ones.


----------



## hopkins (Nov 8, 2008)

That a great solution and so simple I would not have thought of it.
Californian world view...
Do you have a picture of where the fuse is? Can it be replaced once the short
circuit condition is repaired? Or are you supposed to toss the $80 headlamp?


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Nov 9, 2008)

No sorry, I do not have any of these new ones nor any pictures of the fuse in them. I knew they were going to have a fuse based on a email with a MEC employee and what they posted on mec.ca site.


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 9, 2009)

The wire from a three years old Myo XP that I get for the repair & mod.


----------



## shadow745 (Jan 9, 2009)

This is definitely true. Years ago I was heavily involved with R/C cars and rechargeables are definitely capable of putting out the amperage at a much higher/faster rate than alkalines, regardless of voltage. Later!


----------



## likeguymontag (Jan 9, 2009)

ltiu said:


> Energizer e2 Lithium (L91) can supply the current necessary for the problem too!




The datasheet for Energizer L91s actually says that the cells include a thermistor that warms up and restricts current to about 2A depending on environmental conditions.


----------



## Illum (Jan 10, 2009)

2 amps through a copper fray wire could still start a decent sized blaze, especially if theres more than just plastic around


----------



## Mike_C (Jan 11, 2009)

*Hopkins - how did you repair?*

Hoopkins - could you elaborate on your repair..what exactly did you do (obviously you rplaced the wires but how did you do that and with what materials?


Also - I just recently (unfortunately...) bought the MYOXP on sale somewhere after reccommendation from friend and only then read up on it...it turns out that they also claim you cannot use Li (either recharge or primary) ...??? This really hinders cold weather usage!
Is this connected to the short circuit issue and the recall?...on their website they talk about how it can burn the LED - what mechanism would make that happen?

I have heard people using them with Li and still working - does anyone care to comment? will using Li cells that have internal protection limit the problem?

disclaimer - i'm new here so maybe these questions have been answered before. Sorry

Mike


----------



## likeguymontag (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Hopkins - how did you repair?*



Mike_C said:


> Also - I just recently (unfortunately...) bought the MYOXP on sale somewhere after reccommendation from friend and only then read up on it...it turns out that they also claim you cannot use Li (either recharge or primary) ...??? This really hinders cold weather usage!
> Is this connected to the short circuit issue and the recall?...on their website they talk about how it can burn the LED - what mechanism would make that happen?
> 
> I have heard people using them with Li and still working - does anyone care to comment? will using Li cells that have internal protection limit the problem?



The Myo XP may have multiple brightness modes, but unfortunately it isn't current regulated. If you use cells with a higher voltage than the alkalines for which it was apparently designed, then you'll have more current through the LED, more light out the front, and... more heat. You could probably use lithium cells quite safely if you restricted your use of high mode to short bursts. Also, there's the short circuit issue with frayed wiring. Just watch out for cracks in the insulation and you'll be fine.


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Jan 11, 2009)

Mike, 

I can't recall where it is, but if you do a search here for the myoxp (grey version), there were a couple of users that modified their battery packs to work with a 2AA lithiums. They even posted pics. 

I modded a 4AA Battery pack to work, when out riding my bike. The mod was pretty easy and completely reversible.


----------



## yellow (Jan 13, 2009)

is the $$$ saved from poor cables measurable? :thinking:

Because I have another example: bought a used Citroen Xantia Break in summer ...
while reading the typical "errors" of this car, I came to the cables at the back door (and one already not working taillight)
--> checked the cables
left: out of 6 cables, all had the plastic cracked and wires exposed, one was broken completely
right: out of 12 cables, all had the plastic cracked and wires exposed, two were broken

The guys at the shop told me better to change them by myself with better cables (which I did), because they would "just" use the original ones - which they give 2 years for 1st problems - and at least 2 hours working time

Probably there is a price difference for better cables, but is it this much? Maybe for a car manufacturer, but for a headlamp maker?


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 13, 2009)

In an attempt to better understand the MYO XP “recall” (Product Safety Alert) go HERE, scroll to post #88 and read. Hopefully  others will have constructive subsequent posts as well.

Moderators, please go easy on me for 1. this double post 2. making a post with the express intention of pointing to another post. I'm just trying to be helpful and this is the best way I see to accomplish it.lovecpf


----------

